# Help... need to find padding for trailer!!



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I lined my stick trailer with plywood and put sealant on it before we installed it..As far as the divider pads I had gotten mine from Valley Vet..Google horse trailer parts there are companies that sell that stuff..


----------



## Goose (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the help, my husband is quite a woodworker so maybe we can use that... ride safe !


----------



## Morganlvr (Aug 10, 2010)

You can find trailer padding on Ebay also.


----------

